# March Herping Melbourne



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey all, Have been herping quite a bit around Melbourne recently. Few new species to add to the list which is always nice!

Enjoy the photos. 




McCoy's Skink (Nannoscincus maccoyi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Coventry's Skink (Niveoscincus coventryi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr






Southern Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Blotched Blue Tongue (Tiliqua nigrolutea) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr






Southern Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Juvenile Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr





Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## reptalica (Mar 23, 2013)

Neat photography work Matt. Great shot of the EB. U know me from the elapids group on FB.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 23, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Neat photography work Matt. Great shot of the EB. U know me from the elapids group on FB.


 Thanks Mate!


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 23, 2013)

Love the L. Ewingi and L. Fallax shots! Very nice matt.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 28, 2013)

good stuff as always matt!


----------

